# Logitech Harmony One



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry if this has been covered before but I've searched the forum and can't find the answer.

I've just bought a Harmony One remote and am struggling to set it up properly for TiVo. I couldn't find a data base entry for a Thomson PVR-1 but it did suggest that another PVR, I can't quite remember which, which was similar. This sort of works OK but has anyone managed to find an entry for the UK Thomson unit ?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Did you try PVR10UK or maybe just Tivo under PVR's?

Automan.


----------



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

Automan said:


> Did you try PVR10UK or maybe just Tivo under PVR's?
> 
> Automan.


Thanks Automan,

I took your advice and did eventually find the Thomson Scenium PVR10UK which is of course the UK TiVo but it's still not quite right.

I'll continue to persevere.

Thanks again.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Add Device, then enter the following:

Device: Video Recorder -> PVR
Manufacturer: Thomson
Model: PVR-10UK

Click Next - you should then see two models listed in the "Model" listbox, "Scenium PVR10UK" and "TIVO PVR-10UK".

"TIVO PVR-10UK" works perfectly for me with my Harmony One and UK Series 1. I use the following delays:

Power On Delay: 1500
Inter-key Delay: 0
Inter-Device Delay: 500


----------



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Milhouse, I'll give it a go

pj


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

pj280167 said:


> Thanks Milhouse, I'll give it a go
> 
> pj


I also set the command repeat to zero from the default of three - this is modified in the Troubleshooting section ("<your device name> responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally."). Your mileage may vary etc.


----------



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

I recently bought the Harmony One & was in a state of panic when the only Tivo listed seemed to be Sony. I crossed my fingers and used that, and lo & behold it works beautifully.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

It's a pain in the proverbial when you have more than one Tivo though.

Like most of the universal remotes it doesn't know about all the alternate sets of Tivo IR codes that have to be used when you have more than one box in the same room.

Fortunately, it learns like a good-un.

Am expecting issues should I get a Slingbox.


----------



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello again,

You know, I like to think that I'm fairly adept at most things technical but this remote hurts my head. After your sage advice I've had the remote set-up for the last few weeks using the TV-PVR10-UK settings but really wasn't getting on with it and as I've been busy with work it's sat there on charge all of the time with my glow remote being the one of choice. I've now found a few minutes to try and make it do what I want it to but have failed for about the 5th time...

So, when I run the activity, "Watch Tivo" the remote behaves as I wish with pretty icon buttons for the Thumbs UP and Down, TiVo, Live TV and Aspect. The volume controls also adjust the volume of my TV as I would expect them to. However if I select TiVo as a device then the pretty coloured buttons disappear and the volume controls stop affecting the TV. I can cope with the missing coloured buttons but the lack of volume control drives me mad. Take this scenario :

Swtich on TV to watch TiVo using " Watch TiVo " activity. All's good

Select a different device from the remote to adjust something.

Re-select TiVo as the device and no volume control over the TV.

The only way now to adjust the volume of the TV is either to select TV as the device, and then go back to TiVo as the device, or cover the end of the remote and select "Watch TiVo" from the activities menu and once the sequence has run remove one's hand and all's well again.

I've tried to change/add codes for volume on the remote in the device settings for TiVo but they're not there as I've already told the remote that when watching TiVo I adjust the volume from the TV.

Am I being really thick or will the remote not do what I want it to...?

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Regards, 

A frustrated PJ


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

When you are in an "Activity" eg watch tivo

touch devices
select device
do what ever with it
Then touch "Current Activity" to return to Tivo.

That should work

Automan.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

pj280167 said:


> So, when I run the activity, "Watch Tivo" the remote behaves as I wish with pretty icon buttons for the Thumbs UP and Down, TiVo, Live TV and Aspect. The volume controls also adjust the volume of my TV as I would expect them to. However if I select TiVo as a device then the pretty coloured buttons disappear and the volume controls stop affecting the TV. I can cope with the missing coloured buttons but the lack of volume control drives me mad.


At the risk of sounding like Steve Jobs, you're using it wrong. 

You're confusing Activities (ie. "Watch TiVo" where you control multiple devices that are all related to some activity, ie. TiVo and Amp and TV and Lights etc.) with Devices (control an individual device, ie. TiVo or Amp or TV or Lights).



pj280167 said:


> Take this scenario :
> 
> Swtich on TV to watch TiVo using " Watch TiVo " activity. All's good
> 
> ...


That's because - in theory, if everything is setup correctly - you shouldn't be doing what you are doing. If you want to adjust "a different device" why not make it part of your "Watch TiVo" activity by assigning the device a button (hard or soft) within your "Watch TiVo" activity?



pj280167 said:


> or cover the end of the remote and select "Watch TiVo" from the activities menu and once the sequence has run remove one's hand and all's well again.


Or just press the "Current Activity" soft button which would return you directly to your "Watch TiVo" activity from the Devices screen without having to cover the end of the remote. 

I admit there are times when you might want to dip into the Devices screen, but on the whole if you have setup your activities correctly you will only need to do this very rarely, and when you do you just press "Current Activity" and you're back in full control.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Took me a while to realise too that you set up activities for the stuff you want to control. I've found that there are enough hardware buttons for most of the TiVo stuff and I have an "Activity" set up for each of my TiVos. 

Reminds me, I must set up the remote for my Sky boxes.


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

For reference...
On the Harmony 515 there is no "current activity" soft button.
After you have finished with the individual "device" menu, you hit "Device" then "Device" again to return to the "current activity".


----------

